# San Luis Pass just closed



## kaptin krunch2 (Jun 20, 2016)

#*BREAKING* San Luis Pass to be closed to swimming, fishing http://abc13.co/2vMfccg


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Bound to happen









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kaptin krunch2 (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes I agree but dang I liked fishing it in the right conditions


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Dang, now where am I going to take a bath if they close it to bathing?


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

DPFISHERMAN said:


> Dang, now where am I going to take a bath if they close it to bathing?


Just stand outside in the rain.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

*Thanks*



salth2o said:


> Just stand outside in the rain.


Thanks Salt, I guess with all this rain, I can still almost bath daily.

But it is sad that SLP has to be closed to try and save lives.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

DPFISHERMAN said:


> Thanks Salt, I guess with all this rain, I can still almost bath daily.
> 
> But it is sad that SLP has to be closed to try and save lives.


It is sad.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

DPFISHERMAN said:


> Thanks Salt, I guess with all this rain, I can still almost bath daily.
> 
> But it is sad that SLP has to be closed to try and save lives.


Thats the way it always is ..the actions of a few determine the outcome for the masses.
Total bs


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I see that in court soon.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

No fishing off the wall at the park?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I used to fish some there back in the day and saw some crazy stuff. I saw a woman with a newborn baby on her back, fishing waste deep on the edge of a drop off. All this so she could cast 10 yds further than standing on the sand.


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

I would have preferred banning seven people in a kayak. Or kids under 18. Or during certain conditions. Or heck, even mandate PFDs. This is a wrong, but typical simplistic government action. So tired of the government trying to protect me from myself. 

The state, not the county, owns the water. Would this ban stand a legal challenge?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

seabo said:


> Thats the way it always is ..the actions of a few determine the outcome for the masses.
> Total bs


That's the way it's been. I wonder if these families have filed suit on the county (and any a lawyer can point a finger at) already or they're seeing it come to that.

Sux for sure.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

"Prohibits visitors from entering the waters of SLP"

Absolutely not a lawyer. But dont you get into navigable waterways here, how can they keep people out of the Bay/Surf?


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Someone should tell the LGBT's that they cant bathe or pee there. It will promptly be opened back up after the outrage.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

dbarham said:


> Bound to happen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you get banned?


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Could be wrong, but, as I read the order, fishing is still permitted ... you just can't go into the water to do it. Entering the water, for any reason, seems to be what is prohibited.

Fishing in or traveling through the pass by boat appears to remain a permissible activity.


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

Bassman5119 said:


> Someone should tell the LGBT's that they cant bathe or pee there. It will promptly be opened back up after the outrage.


LOL. You may be on to something there.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

On a bright note, I won't miss all the buc-ees ices bags and styrofoam cups strewn all over the place.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Well at least it should cut down on crime and trash.


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

batmaninja said:


> "Prohibits visitors from entering the waters of SLP"
> 
> Absolutely not a lawyer. But dont you get into navigable waterways here, how can they keep people out of the Bay/Surf?


I once stayed at Holiday Inn Express.

My guess is that the county cannot actually prohibit people from being in the water, due to the fact that the county doesn't own said water. So they prohibit the act of entering the water from a certain location. You may have a defense if you wade or float in from outside the boundary.


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

seabo said:


> Thats the way it always is ..the actions of a few determine the outcome for the masses.
> Total bs


^100X^ No treatment for stupid?

however typical government jumping to the issue...just 10 more days of drownings til it closes on 8/18.
:texasflag


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

BATWING said:


> Well at least it should cut down on crime and trash.


nah the sand area is still open for trash


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Big brother , saving us from ourselves ......


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

What about the Galveston side?


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I hate it that some folks will not be able to enjoy wade fishing at SLP. But, I do think that saving a life is important. It bites that not everyone has enough intelligence to avoid life threatening situations. Think about the people you know that aren't necessarily playing with a full deck. Those folks like to go out and enjoy the outdoors but they may not know or understand when a situation is dangerous. That doesn't make them bad people and maybe not stupid, just not intelligent enough to make good, safe decisions. I believe we have a lot of folks like that around us. I know we can't make enough laws to keep everyone from making bad or unsafe decisions but sometimes you have to do the best you can to guide people away from danger. This is just my opinion and I'm not trying to persuade others to change their opinion.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Gotta love big brother.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

So the kneejerk nannies say we can't even go ankle deep now or fish from the beach?


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Bassman5119 said:


> Someone should tell the LGBT's that they cant bathe or pee there. It will promptly be opened back up after the outrage.


...or make it a sanctuary pass.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That sand is all private property and has been for a while. All that's happening is they are now developing it.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

It states you may not enter the water. Nothing about fishing from the beach. But good luck they better be out there 24/7. Lets see if no incidents happen between now and the closing.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

fishinguy said:


> What about the Galveston side?


I was wondering the same thing. Maybe they will just sit back & see what happens across the pass.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> I hate it that some folks will not be able to enjoy wade fishing at SLP. But, I do think that saving a life is important. It bites that not everyone has enough intelligence to avoid life threatening situations. Think about the people you know that aren't necessarily playing with a full deck. Those folks like to go out and enjoy the outdoors but they may not know or understand when a situation is dangerous. That doesn't make them bad people and maybe not stupid, just not intelligent enough to make good, safe decisions. I believe we have a lot of folks like that around us. I know we can't make enough laws to keep everyone from making bad or unsafe decisions but sometimes you have to do the best you can to guide people away from danger. This is just my opinion and I'm not trying to persuade others to change their opinion.


I bet some very intelligent people have drowned there, they just weren't educated about SLP. Sorry if being too picky.

Personally, I wish they had tried a different type of signage before making this law. Like I wrote a couple of drownings back: On the highway before you get to the pass, put up some of those large official TXDOT signs that say "X number of people have drowned in the next Y miles ahead of you. Extremely dangerous currents"


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

fishinguy said:


> What about the Galveston side?


Galveston already passed the ordinance, they just weren't enforcing it until recently. Mont - I thought from the vegetation line to the water was all public in Texas, period. I know that people THINK they own it, but unless I'm missing something they do not. Kind of like rivers in the hill country, everyone thinks their property line goes to the middle of the river. Wrong!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't disagree on either point. Intelligent people make bad/risky decisions too. I believe trying new signs and requiring life vests are also options that could be tried. But the current rules weren't working. Do we have enough law enforcement/game wardens, etc. to enforce any of this? Time will tell.



Whitebassfisher said:


> I bet some very intelligent people have drowned there, they just weren't educated about SLP. Sorry if being too picky.
> 
> Personally, I wish they had tried a different type of signage before making this law. Like I wrote a couple of drownings back: On the highway before you get to the pass, put up some of those large official TXDOT signs that say "X number of people have drowned in the next Y miles ahead of you. Extremely dangerous currents"


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> I hate it that some folks will not be able to enjoy wade fishing at SLP. But, I do think that saving a life is important. It bites that not everyone has enough intelligence to avoid life threatening situations. Think about the people you know that aren't necessarily playing with a full deck. Those folks like to go out and enjoy the outdoors but they may not know or understand when a situation is dangerous. That doesn't make them bad people and maybe not stupid, just not intelligent enough to make good, safe decisions. I believe we have a lot of folks like that around us. I know we can't make enough laws to keep everyone from making bad or unsafe decisions but sometimes you have to do the best you can to guide people away from danger. This is just my opinion and I'm not trying to persuade others to change their opinion.


There is a very large range of human intelligence, and a completely unrelated large range of what we call common sense. There are literally millions of situations where someone on the mid-to-lower end of either spectrum can make a bad decision that leads (either quickly or slowly) to death. Where do you draw the line? If you want to "do the best we can", surely you start with something that kills far more people, like heart disease. Or if you want to focus on drowning, then obviously you start by outlawing swimming pools. Thousands of drownings per year. Or maybe bathtubs (100 or so). Heck, more kids drown in five gallon buckets annually than at SLP. Do we institute bucket police? And when making your decision, how far down the intelligence/common sense ladder do you go? Serious question.

And another...do you want to outlaw guns? Lots of lives could be saved from accidental death. Why or why not?

I don't mean to sound sarcastic or pick on you. Really. Just pointing out the fallacy of punishing thousands (or millions) for the bad judgement or simple accidents of a few. And I am offended that a government official in a supposedly free country deigns to regulate my behavior based in part on the actions of an idiot who put seven people, including kids, on a kayak at SLP.

My philosophy is simple. I am an adult. I own my body. NOBODY, not even my wife (although she'll argue the point) has the right to tell me what I can or cannot do because I may hurt myself. People "not playing with a full deck" have that same right, unless and until adjudicated otherwise. Laws shouldn't be based on feelings, they should be based on a consistent, logical philosophy. It's insane how much damage has been done in this country by people thinking it was their right and duty to protect others from themselves.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> I hate it that some folks will not be able to enjoy wade fishing at SLP. But, I do think that saving a life is important. It bites that not everyone has enough intelligence to avoid life threatening situations. Think about the people you know that aren't necessarily playing with a full deck. Those folks like to go out and enjoy the outdoors but they may not know or understand when a situation is dangerous. That doesn't make them bad people and maybe not stupid, just not intelligent enough to make good, safe decisions. I believe we have a lot of folks like that around us. I know we can't make enough laws to keep everyone from making bad or unsafe decisions but sometimes you have to do the best you can to guide people away from danger. This is just my opinion and I'm not trying to persuade others to change their opinion.


I don't know about this..... Every other species has benefited by the Darwin theory. Why do you think humans are different? 100 years from now our species will be stronger, and smarter, by not interfering with the idiots. Why do people want to trash our species in the name of compassion?


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I bet some very intelligent people have drowned there, they just weren't educated about SLP. Sorry if being too picky.
> 
> Personally, I wish they had tried a different type of signage before making this law. Like I wrote a couple of drownings back: On the highway before you get to the pass, put up some of those large official TXDOT signs that say "X number of people have drowned in the next Y miles ahead of you. Extremely dangerous currents"


From my past visits, those signs would need to be in Spanish.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

well said HnF. Are you running for an office anytime soon?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

This blows... The next step will be closing it down permanently. The only way to enforce this new law, is to have LEO's there 24/7. I don't see that happening, unless they charge a per person admittance fee. Which I think would be a great alternative. Plus they'll need to write tickets. Folks seem to follow the rules when it costs them money. There's plenty of free places to fish, if you don't want to pay. 

What else is the County supposed to do? I understand their decision. People don't read the warning signs. It takes a lot of resources for search and rescue. This was bound to happen.


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

Ah Yeah said:


> well said HnF. Are you running for an office anytime soon?


My mouth gets me in trouble sometimes. Just got elected HOA President. :rotfl: I don't have the constitution (pun intended) for real politics.


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

Roll Over, now San Luis its getting hard to fish without a boat....


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

grittydog said:


> Roll Over, now San Luis its getting hard to fish without a boat....


From the threads I've read the majority wants to close Roll Over but now everyone is griping about SL Pass. Hmm I don't get it. 
I wouldn't restrict either one and I like passes. 
Put a sign up saying 100's have died here fishing. Ciuado! And that's that. The mother ocean is and will always be a dangerous place to play in. 
I've fished SL along time. I remember roosters collins etc. 
When you see that water ripping out of the pass. Don't fish it. You won't catch anything anyway. You can't work your lure.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Category5 said:


> Galveston already passed the ordinance, they just weren't enforcing it until recently. Mont - I thought from the vegetation line to the water was all public in Texas, period. I know that people THINK they own it, but unless I'm missing something they do not. Kind of like rivers in the hill country, everyone thinks their property line goes to the middle of the river. Wrong!


Texas open beaches act applies to gulf facing beaches. Once you enter the mouth of the pass, whatever that legal definition line is, that no longer applies and all that sand between the water and vegetation can be privately owned from the bay to gulf facing beach line.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Never fished SLP, but know a lot of folks do. Even though I never go there it's pretty sad that they close it down due to people's stupidity.... Ruins the opportunities for the serious angler just trying to fish...


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

What sad news this is.
Little bit by little bit the coast is being closed down to us.
What is next? Closing the mouth of the Brazos?


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I wonder if there have ever been lawsuits for drownings there. Also, seems like a liability if someone drowns between now and August 18 when this goes into effect.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

SLP hasn't taken as many lives as our highways have. Like they say the most dangerous thing you do everyday is driving your car.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> I hate it that some folks will not be able to enjoy wade fishing at SLP. But, I do think that saving a life is important. It bites that not everyone has enough intelligence to avoid life threatening situations. Think about the people you know that aren't necessarily playing with a full deck. Those folks like to go out and enjoy the outdoors but they may not know or understand when a situation is dangerous. That doesn't make them bad people and maybe not stupid, just not intelligent enough to make good, safe decisions. I believe we have a lot of folks like that around us. I know we can't make enough laws to keep everyone from making bad or unsafe decisions but sometimes you have to do the best you can to guide people away from danger. This is just my opinion and I'm not trying to persuade others to change their opinion.


George Carlin said it best, "Imagine how dumb the average person is. Then just imagine, half of them are even dumber than that."


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> I hate it that some folks will not be able to enjoy wade fishing at SLP. But, I do think that saving a life is important. It bites that not everyone has enough intelligence to avoid life threatening situations. Think about the people you know that aren't necessarily playing with a full deck. Those folks like to go out and enjoy the outdoors but they may not know or understand when a situation is dangerous. That doesn't make them bad people and maybe not stupid, just not intelligent enough to make good, safe decisions. I believe we have a lot of folks like that around us. I know we can't make enough laws to keep everyone from making bad or unsafe decisions but sometimes you have to do the best you can to guide people away from danger. This is just my opinion and I'm not trying to persuade others to change their opinion.


That is Liberal thinking. Only the Government can save us from ourselves. If you put up signs that is it dangerous, that there are deep drop-offs, and that there are dangerous currents, and people still swim or wade without a PFD, well.............


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

pknight6 said:


> That is Liberal thinking. Only the Government can save us from ourselves. If you put up signs that is it dangerous, that there are deep drop-offs, and that there are dangerous currents, and people still swim or wade without a PFD, well.............


I'd say shame on them. I've always been a water guy. One thing I learned was to not fight the current and you will pop up. Its always proved true and trust me I've seen some currents. I lost my suit in Puerto Escondido Oaxaca Mex. That place was the Mexican Pipeline. Google it! It will rock your world.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Bozo said:


> Texas open beaches act applies to gulf facing beaches. Once you enter the mouth of the pass, whatever that legal definition line is, that no longer applies and all that sand between the water and vegetation can be privately owned from the bay to gulf facing beach line.


Is TOBA dead already?


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Follow the money. The county is mitigating the lawsuit risk. Hundreds of people have drowned at SLP, it is inherently unsafe, and it's time to stop the bleeding .
See, Texas City Dike!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

donf said:


> Follow the money. The county is mitigating the lawsuit risk. Hundreds of people have drowned at SLP, it is inherently unsafe, and it's time to stop the bleeding .
> See, Texas City Dike!


They have to pay to drown there... so it gets a pass...:rotfl:


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> SLP hasn't taken as many lives as our highways have.


A June Daily News article said "at least 14 since 2001". Which pretty much corresponds to a 2013 Chronicle article that said 11 since 2002. So on average about one per year. Not even close to those who die just on 45 North leaving Galveston. But we're used to that, so nobody pays attention. I wonder how many people know that a father and son were recently killed near the causeway by a wasted Texas City commissioner.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> SLP hasn't taken as many lives as our highways have. Like they say the most dangerous thing you do everyday is driving your car.


 Well, if as many people were at SLP as the number of drivers, you might have a point.

Fishing there must be dang good if it's worth the drowning events that occur there. I haven't met the fish that's worth that.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Well, if as many people were at SLP as the number of drivers, you might have a point.
> 
> Fishing there must be dang good if it's worth the drowning events that occur there. I haven't met the fish that's worth that.


not worth dieing for but definitly worth wearing a pfd for if you like big surf trout trust me


----------



## Vulash (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't understand you guys. I've never fished SLP - I'm not a strong swimmer, and don't like to take risks of that nature. So maybe I just don't know enough about the pass....however...

Every time someone drowns I see fisherman after fisherman on here post that it's stupid for them to have ever been wade fishing SLP to begin with. So how is them banning getting in the water "a few idiots ruining it for everyone". Either it's stupid to wade there, in which case nothing has been ruined for you because you're smart enough (as if intelligence is the sole factor here, but let's keep trying to make ourselves feel better about ourselves) to wade there, or you're not. If you're wade fishing there, and therefore it was ruined for you, well then half the board already says what you're doing is dumb, but you're somehow saying you wade smart and the ones that die were dumb? That's stupid. You've been lucky. 

I'm not digging for the quote, but to the guy comparing this to deaths in a bathtub and 5 gallon bucket, blah blah blah. Do you understand orders of magnitude? You realize there are billions of people in one group, and maybe tens of thousands at SLP each year. Those things are wildly different. I don't entirely disagree with where you are coming from, but let's keep the comparisons reasonable and logical.

Look, I understand how ridiculous government is trying to protect us from ourselves all the time, and how ridiculous it is that every item that could possibly ever hurt you needs a warning label telling you not to stick your tongue in the light socket. I get it, it's annoying, but there is a real issue at SLP and something needs to happen. I drove down there a few weeks ago and thought there were plenty of signs (Galveston side), but something isn't working. Is this too far? I don't really know, but it doesn't seem to infringe on us much as from what I gather wading isn't safe, and we can still fish from the sand or boats (Please correct me if I'm wrong, I don't plan to wade there to find out). 

Also, for those that have to run to the keyboard and loftily insult the intelligence of everyone that has an accident or drowns - you're just making yourself look bad. We aren't impressed that you've managed to stay alive. We've all done it. It's insulting to the families of those that lost someone, and you don't know the entire situation. Feel as smug as you want, but you don't need to share it with us. I promise you every single person on this board has made a dumb mistake that could have seriously injured us, another, or taken a life. Most of the time we get lucky, learn from it, and move on. Some don't. Let's just leave it at that please.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Vulash said:


> I don't understand you guys. I've never fished SLP - I'm not a strong swimmer, and don't like to take risks of that nature. So maybe I just don't know enough about the pass....however...
> 
> Every time someone drowns I see fisherman after fisherman on here post that it's stupid for them to have ever been wade fishing SLP to begin with. So how is them banning getting in the water "a few idiots ruining it for everyone". Either it's stupid to wade there, in which case nothing has been ruined for you because you're smart enough (as if intelligence is the sole factor here, but let's keep trying to make ourselves feel better about ourselves) to wade there, or you're not. If you're wade fishing there, and therefore it was ruined for you, well then half the board already says what you're doing is dumb, but you're somehow saying you wade smart and the ones that die were dumb? That's stupid. You've been lucky.
> 
> ...


If they ignore the signs and warnings are they going to pay attention to a law? Brazoria County would have to assign an officer there full time for this law to have any effect. I don't see that happening. There are accidents, which can be sad and tragic. There are also deaths resulting from someone ignoring warnings, which can also be sad and tragic, but are not technically accidents.. I think the survivor's are too busy bemoaning the fact that their loved ones would still be alive if they had heeded the written warnings to be insulted by what I think.


----------



## Vulash (Jun 26, 2013)

pknight6 said:


> If they ignore the signs and warnings are they going to pay attention to a law? Brazoria County would have to assign an officer there full time for this law to have any effect. I don't see that happening. There are accidents, which can be sad and tragic. There are also deaths resulting from someone ignoring warnings, which can also be sad and tragic, but are not technically accidents.. I think the survivor's are too busy bemoaning the fact that their loved ones would still be alive if they had heeded the written warnings to be insulted by what I think.


That's a strawman and you know it. It also doesn't change anything I said, or add any validation to your statements.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Can't save everyone from everything unless you assign a nanny to everyone. Some might require two. Heck, if government really wants to prevent deaths, in big numbers, ban smoking.


----------



## AnthAg2017 (Aug 14, 2015)

A USCG MH-65 is hellishly expensive to operate looking for some fool that wades off into SLP. That's before you involve County and State S&R aircraft and boats in a multi-day attempt to recover bodies. 

How badly you want to fish an unpredictable, routinely fatal waterway? They cannot afford to keep looking for bodies.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I started wade fishing SLP in the 70's. That used to be a pretty desolate place, and the seclusion was nice. You could park your truck and wade into some of the best fishing on the Texas coast, and most folks were there to fish. Everyone knew the dangers the currents presented at times and respected Mother Nature's force...everyone wore life jackets. Over the years, and especially recently many more thousands of people have been crowded onto shrinking vehicle accessible beaches in Galveston...the Pass being one of them. I quit fishing there about 10 years ago, not because of dangerous currents, but because of undesirable elements that I deemed much more dangerous than the water. Having to stay in sight of the truck in hopes of preventing thieves from breaking into it took a lot of enjoyment out of fishing there. I drove down there a few weeks ago and saw all the new development and condos...it's not the place I remember. Closing access comes as no surprise to me, not because of recent drownings, but because it is one of the last remnants of undeveloped waterfront. Like many things in Texas, I'm glad I was fortunate enough to experience it before it was gone.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

It's only a matter of time before the COG does the same. Victims have been taken on both sides of SLP. 

To keep the rest of Galveston's West End beaches safe, the COG closed them to vehicular traffic except at the farthest point at SLP. What the COG ended up doing is pushing fishermen and families nearer to the unsafest beach along the Gulf Coast. 

Building and re-building a fishing pier on the former SLP Fishing Pier site might be a good thing now. Maybe the same folks that are building the pier on the Gulf side of the soon-to-be closed Rollover Pass should get together to make themselves feel good and fill their pockets. Enough sarcasm for 1 night.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

BATWING said:


> Well at least it should cut down on crime and trash.


 There is less trash at San Luis than there has been in 20 years. It happened almost the same day Trump was elected.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Vulash said:


> I've never fished SLP - I'm not a strong swimmer, and don't like to take risks of that nature. So maybe I just don't know enough about the pass....however...
> 
> So how is them banning getting in the water "a few idiots ruining it for everyone".


You should have stopped after the first paragraph.

_A 27-year-old Houston father is dead after saving his 5-year-old son from drowning at San Luis Pass.

According to family members, Rufino Suarez, his son and five other people, were in a kayak around 7 p.m. Tuesday. Two of the three children were not wearing life jackets, the family said.

It doesn't look like it had anything to do with rip currents or waves. On the back side of the island you wouldn't have had that," Galveston Island Beach Patrol Chief Peter Davis said._.

https://www.click2houston.com/news/father-drowns-saving-son-5-at-san-luis-pass

There are a lot of idiots at SLP. If you had been there, you would know.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

*SLP*

Ok, I had to keep my mouth shut until I saw Catergory5 question to Mont. You are correct Cat5. From the mean high tide line to the vegetation line it is considered the public beach meaning that we all have access. If the beach is not open to vehicular traffic then there must be a parking space for every 15' of linear beach front. We all worked very hard years ago to keep some beaches open to vehicular traffic i.e. SLP, Surfside, Bolivar etc... If it were not for the 2Coolers and TOBA it would all have been shut down over a decade ago. So, am I or you to blame (we who respect the beach and leave it cleaner than we found it) for those who simply do not want to educate themselves about the environment they are putting themselves and their family's lives into. If I am going out of town for business or vacation do you think I just walk into or go swimming in the water anywhere or walk down any given street. Hell NO! During my time I have spent many (hundreds) of days fishing the southeast side of the bridge on the flounder runs or wading the guts for trout and reds. It was very rare that we would be more than thigh deep as we all knew where the drops were. And we loved an hard outgoing tide! Does this mean the yakers cannot even put their yak in the H20 in 8" of water to launch. Galveston City Council will continue to rape and pillage all areas that recreational fisherman enjoy if we continue to just sit back and let them. My .02 Cents!


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

Vulash said:


> Every time someone drowns I see fisherman after fisherman on here post that it's stupid for them to have ever been wade fishing SLP to begin with.


Most of whom, like you, have never fished SLP.



Vulash said:


> If you're wade fishing there, and therefore it was ruined for you, well then half the board already says what you're doing is dumb, but you're somehow saying you wade smart and the ones that die were dumb? That's stupid. You've been lucky.


 1. I don't mind if ignorant people call me dumb.
2. Many of the people who died, or caused their children to die, were dumb. Do you have a better adjective for the guy who put seven people, including a five year old without a PFD, on a kayak? If so, I'd love to hear it.
3. Can't speak for others, but for myself luck is not a factor. I have been tested in "dangerous" water many times, including going off dropoffs at SLP. I know my capabilities, and I know how I react when surprised. You don't know me. You really shouldn't jump to conclusions about people you don't know at a place you've never been.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

HookInFinger said:


> Most of whom, like you, have never fished SLP.
> 
> 1. I don't mind if ignorant people call me dumb.
> 2. Many of the people who died, or caused their children to die, were dumb. Do you have a better adjective for the guy who put seven people, including a five year old without a PFD, on a kayak? If so, I'd love to hear it.
> 3. Can't speak for others, but for myself luck is not a factor. I have been tested in "dangerous" water many times, including going off dropoffs at SLP. I know my capabilities, and I know how I react when surprised. You don't know me. You really shouldn't jump to conclusions about people you don't know at a place you've never been.


Hey Hook, you should just give up.... you can't have a battle of wits with an unarmed person...:headknock


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> I started wade fishing SLP in the 70's. That used to be a pretty desolate place, and the seclusion was nice. You could park your truck and wade into some of the best fishing on the Texas coast, and most folks were there to fish. Everyone knew the dangers the currents presented at times and respected Mother Nature's force...everyone wore life jackets. Over the years, and especially recently many more thousands of people have been crowded onto shrinking vehicle accessible beaches in Galveston...the Pass being one of them. I quit fishing there about 10 years ago, not because of dangerous currents, but because of undesirable elements that I deemed much more dangerous than the water. Having to stay in sight of the truck in hopes of preventing thieves from breaking into it took a lot of enjoyment out of fishing there. I drove down there a few weeks ago and saw all the new development and condos...it's not the place I remember. Closing access comes as no surprise to me, not because of recent drownings, but because it is one of the last remnants of undeveloped waterfront. Like many things in Texas, I'm glad I was fortunate enough to experience it before it was gone.


Yep.....glad I got to experience what I have here in Texas and SW Louisiana over the past 60+ years....... I use to think my Dad and Grandpaw lived in the "good ole days"......maybe I did......


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> Hey Hook, you should just give up.... you can't have a battle of wits with an unarmed person...:headknock


Yeah, I'm done. Just get so frustrated with people who think they know best and have a moral obligation to protect others from themselves. SLP is just a tiny part of it.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

AnthAg2017 said:


> A USCG MH-65 is hellishly expensive to operate looking for some fool that wades off into SLP. That's before you involve County and State S&R aircraft and boats in a multi-day attempt to recover bodies.
> 
> How badly you want to fish an unpredictable, routinely fatal waterway? They cannot afford to keep looking for bodies.


i figured money was the root.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> I started wade fishing SLP in the 70's. That used to be a pretty desolate place, and the seclusion was nice. You could park your truck and wade into some of the best fishing on the Texas coast, and most folks were there to fish. Everyone knew the dangers the currents presented at times and respected Mother Nature's force...everyone wore life jackets. Over the years, and especially recently many more thousands of people have been crowded onto shrinking vehicle accessible beaches in Galveston...the Pass being one of them. I quit fishing there about 10 years ago, not because of dangerous currents, but because of undesirable elements that I deemed much more dangerous than the water. Having to stay in sight of the truck in hopes of preventing thieves from breaking into it took a lot of enjoyment out of fishing there. I drove down there a few weeks ago and saw all the new development and condos...it's not the place I remember. Closing access comes as no surprise to me, not because of recent drownings, but because it is one of the last remnants of undeveloped waterfront. Like many things in Texas, I'm glad I was fortunate enough to experience it before it was gone.


Yep. The east end of Follets Island will eventually look like the west end of Galveston.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Stupid cannot be cured with laws. 
Why are politicians focusing on 10 deaths and not larger issues

For example. DWI...In texas there were 17,434 DWI related accidents resulting in 987 deaths. A large percentage were between midnight and 4:00 AM. Why are we allowing bars to stay open. Why are we allowing convenient store to sell alcohol. Didn't we cure drunk driving with 2,000 plus laws.

More people drown in swimming pools this summer than at San Luis Pass. Why are we allowing these death traps to still exist. we made a law to force pool owners to put fences around the pools yet dozens of kids drown this summer. i went to a funeral for a 3 year old that drown in a pool FULL of people. 

If "Accidents" is the forth major cause of death in the US, wouldn't more safety laws cure that??

16 people die in ONE HOT AIR BALLOON accident. Let's ban hot air balloons. 

In FACT....let's ban everything, everywhere, all the time. Close the entire country, the National forest, the lakes, the ocean, the highways, the ski lodges and MOST OF ALL....CHICAGO!!!


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Respect*



Vulash said:


> I don't understand you guys. I've never fished SLP - I'm not a strong swimmer, and don't like to take risks of that nature. So maybe I just don't know enough about the pass....however...
> 
> Every time someone drowns I see fisherman after fisherman on here post that it's stupid for them to have ever been wade fishing SLP to begin with. So how is them banning getting in the water "a few idiots ruining it for everyone". Either it's stupid to wade there, in which case nothing has been ruined for you because you're smart enough (as if intelligence is the sole factor here, but let's keep trying to make ourselves feel better about ourselves) to wade there, or you're not. If you're wade fishing there, and therefore it was ruined for you, well then half the board already says what you're doing is dumb, but you're somehow saying you wade smart and the ones that die were dumb? That's stupid. You've been lucky.
> 
> ...


I have fished their many times through the years and even took my kids fishing there. One thing I always taught the kids is to RESPECT THE WATER!
I lead by example I WORE A LIFE JACKET EVERY TIME WE WADE FISHED THERE. They followed my lead. Now I fear that the county will come after the MOB next.
I'm not minimizing any deaths that occured there but the common denominator in all of them is that none were wearing a .........LIFE JACKET!

End of Rant.sad3sm


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Yikes........... could the beaches be next on the don't go in the water law!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Duckchasr said:


> .......One thing I always taught the kids is to RESPECT THE WATER!
> I lead by example I WORE A LIFE JACKET EVERY TIME WE WADE FISHED THERE. They followed my lead......


THIS all day long!!!!!! Good job!


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

swifty said:


> THIS all day long!!!!!! Good job!


That is not a pic in your Avatar of a kid on a Jetty with no PFD on now is it?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Let me get this straight....everyone here knows better than to wade SLP but you have a problem with LEO's enforcing a law to keep the stupid people out of the water....you and I know better but you wanna save the stupid people from being ticketed......gotcha.....


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Lee T said:


> That is not a pic in your Avatar of a kid on a Jetty with no PFD on now is it?


Absolutely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

swifty said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*
Thought so. Kid probably not fishing. Just borrowed fish for pic. Gotcha!*



BretE said:


> Let me get this straight....everyone here knows better than to wade SLP but you have a problem with LEO's enforcing a law to keep the stupid people out of the water....you and I know better but you wanna save the stupid people from being ticketed......gotcha.....


Stupid people have $ to pay tickets?
Hmmm...How come when I get a Ticket I have Sticker Shock?:bounce:


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Lee T said:


> *
> Thought so. Kid probably not fishing. Just borrowed fish for pic. Gotcha!*
> 
> Stupid people have $ to pay tickets?
> Hmmm...How come when I get a Ticket I have Sticker Shock?:bounce:


Ok Mrs. Instigator. Whatever you say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

HookInFinger said:


> Yeah, I'm done. Just get so frustrated with people who think they know best and have a moral obligation to protect others from themselves. SLP is just a tiny part of it.


Yup... Could get a lot worse... I mean Hilary could be our president!


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

I'd be willing to bet that the Texas City Dike will be on the radar to shut down wading/swimming next... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

_San Luis Pass - Although some rules have changed, you can still fish the pass, you just have to do it from the banks. Law enforcement is out there making visitors exit the water and will be able to issue citations as of Aug. 18th on the Brazoria County side. Please be safe out there and please be courteous to law officials who are just doing their job._

Just an FYI, this is what I am reading online.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

If you drown, you are dumb, therefore you get a ticket. If you don't drown, you are brilliant and therefore, you get a trophy. I like it. Someone make a sign


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Stuart said:


> On a bright note, I won't miss all the buc-ees ices bags and styrofoam cups strewn all over the place.





BATWING said:


> Well at least it should cut down on crime and trash.


I sure hope so. I was down last weekend. It was trashed, but not as bad as usual. The weather was bad however.


----------



## Vulash (Jun 26, 2013)

HookInFinger said:


> Most of whom, like you, have never fished SLP.
> 
> 1. I don't mind if ignorant people call me dumb.
> 2. Many of the people who died, or caused their children to die, were dumb. Do you have a better adjective for the guy who put seven people, including a five year old without a PFD, on a kayak? If so, I'd love to hear it.
> 3. Can't speak for others, but for myself luck is not a factor. I have been tested in "dangerous" water many times, including going off dropoffs at SLP. I know my capabilities, and I know how I react when surprised. You don't know me. You really shouldn't jump to conclusions about people you don't know at a place you've never been.


Because your "1." can be taken a few ways, I just want to be clear that I did not call you dumb.

You make a good point about the lack of PFDs and children. I will certainly admit that some of the situations have been the result of dumb actions by others. It also angers and infuriates me that parents will play that loosely with their children's lives. I'm not one of those proponents of over protecting children either, but having them out there stuff into a kayak with no PFD is just dumb.

I guess I'm not really even completely in disagreement with your viewpoint so much as I think there is a bit of a dangerous precedent to just assuming that because someone gets injured or drowns they were stupid. Again, not directly at you, but this is a sentiment I've seen on the boards lately.

I also stand behind the fact that if fisherman really think it's stupid to wade somewhere because of dangers, that the state saying it's not allowed doesn't really hurt us much. It sounds to me like you're saying that most of the people saying there shouldn't be any wade fishing there, period, are in fact the ones that are inexperienced (like myself). That would mean that you feel it's acceptable to wade fish there, but should only be done by those with the experience and water skills to do so. Is that correct?

Finally a general statement. I deliberately stated my experience at wading SLP up front so as not to appear misleading during the discussion. That doesn't automatically invalidate my statements like some of you are implying. I'm actually open to having a discussion on this topic as I'm not certain what the correct answer is, but I'd like to cut through a little of the hyperbole that being presented as logic.

EDIT: Also, thank you Hook for actually commenting on the material of my post.


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

I thought a few months ago it was announced any and all public access was to go away? I mean like a year or two away.

When this Thread began I was sure someone would mention it inevitable.
Instead we got the too frequent school kid rock throwers.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

BretE said:


> Let me get this straight....everyone here knows better than to wade SLP but you have a problem with LEO's enforcing a law to keep the stupid people out of the water....you and I know better but you wanna save the stupid people from being ticketed......gotcha.....


The no wading law will be in front of the beachhouse at accsess 5 or 6 whatever it is next year because it to has ripcurrents ..thats what im sayin


----------



## Vulash (Jun 26, 2013)

HookInFinger said:


> Yeah, I'm done. Just get so frustrated with people who think they know best and have a moral obligation to protect others from themselves. SLP is just a tiny part of it.


Despite how it may seem from my first post, I actually get frustrated by this as well. I'd rather see a focus on things that can hurt other people. Drinking and driving, texting and driving, etc. The only thing I'd add for here is that we've seen several instances of children being out there and drowning - that's when the decision's effect goes beyond just the person making the decision. Maybe just requiring children to wear PFDs would have been a better solution here - difficult to enforce, but maybe it would at least get a few people to realize the dangers there.

SaltWaterSlick - if you have nothing to say just insult the person instead, right? I may not agree with you, but I can promise you I'm not witless. I also won't call you the same for having a different opinion from me on some of these things. Keep on baiting people though.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I've read this thread and it sure seems silly that folks whom some call dumb and need protection by shutting down water access to the pass believe in allowing the public closure of access to the pass is okay, I disagree. I lost a lifetime friend to drowning in July and he wasn't wearing a PFD and not in SLP. I fish SLP from a boat and wear a PFD, I swim fine. My grandson that was under 16 years of age wears a PFD at 6'2" and 245lbs, at 16 yrs old he still wears a PFD. Wear a PFD and leave the pass water access open.

I would prefer the government quit trying to protect us from ourselves. We could remove all warning signs and let Darwin work it out.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

So why not allow access, but with PFD requirements? Did I miss something?


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

seabo said:


> Thats the way it always is ..the actions of a few determine the outcome for the masses.
> *Total bs*


+1

This is not good public policy, like so many other laws or rulings that are based on a minuscule portion of the population. It's just wrong.

TWG


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

Vulash said:


> I also stand behind the fact that if fisherman really think it's stupid to wade somewhere because of dangers, that the state saying it's not allowed doesn't really hurt us much.


That's where we disagree. Whether it hurts a little or a lot is not the issue. It's more of a principle and precedent thing. If I steal only 49 cents from you, is that OK because it doesn't hurt much?

I'm pretty much against governments banning anything under the guise of protecting me from myself. Or better put, inconveniencing everyone to protect a few. Not a fan of the "if it saves just one life" school of thought.



Vulash said:


> It sounds to me like you're saying that most of the people saying there shouldn't be any wade fishing there, period, are in fact the ones that are inexperienced (like myself). That would mean that you feel it's acceptable to wade fish there, but should only be done by those with the experience and water skills to do so. Is that correct?


I believe that the dangers of SLP have reached mythical proportions, and yes, many people saying how dangerous it is have never been there. The fact is only an average of one person drowns there a year, out of thousands who partake. And of those, many, like the kayak guy mentioned above, are self-induced.

Obviously SLP deserves respect, but then so do firearms, cars, thunderstorms, and a host of other things. As free adults, we should each decide for ourselves our own risk/reward balance, and not have it thrust upon us by a parental government agency. I certainly don't believe SLP is so dangerous that nobody should go near it. And if in doubt about whether you'll survive the experience, a PFD might be a good idea.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> So why not allow access, but with PFD requirements? Did I miss something?


That's not knee-jerk enough for the Brazoria County Nanny Commissioners Court.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Didn't read entire thread, laptop is running slow. My solution would be, install proper signage and let Darwin have it from there.


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

BBCAT said:


> Didn't read entire thread, laptop is running slow. My solution would be, install proper signage and let Darwin have it from there.


We all know the Librocats cannot close off/up SLP. God made the dang place. Call him up and complain. He's listening.

BBcat laptop running slow as in days behind CPU clock. Rotten Apple issue?
Nobody reads the entire Threads Man? We know you.
Darwin is DOA.
Oh my...Finally we can all go home now. Nothing else to see here...Move along.:texasflag


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

seabo said:


> The no wading law will be in front of the beachhouse at accsess 5 or 6 whatever it is next year because it to has ripcurrents ..thats what im sayin


Oh hell no, not my secret spot!!!!.....


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Wade fishing is great at night...just saying. :smile:


----------



## Extremefisherman83 (Jun 13, 2017)

Not closed to fishing, can be fished from the shore, just not in water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

My treasure island friends tell me the last fatalities were wading to the west of the octagon house, just outside the marked area on the posted map. That's where the Treasure Island vacationers get in the water. Doesn't appear that is closed under this ruling? 

I waded and swam there with loads of kids a month ago, thousands of fishermen fished the pass that week. It was fabulous. When I was there, currents by the octagon house were the same as they were 1 mile to the west. Steady flow at the second bar in both locales. 

This closure is the worst example of nanny government! 

The surf, anywhere on the texas coast, is no joke when the currents are humming. I just don't see what makes SLP unique other than the number of people that use it. Is the per-capita fatality rate higher than any 1/2 mile stretch of beach on our coast? Maybe? What is the math on the death rate? Maybe we should just close it all. Those coast guard helicopters ran the beach every day when I was there in July, all running to Galveston, none at the pass. 

I could agree to a lifejacket rule, just like I agree with seatbelts, not driving hammered and helmets. Don't close the roads, outlaw phones, alcohol or our very limited public waters. If the risks are truly that high, make it safer for those that choose to venture out there by requiring a PFD. On all beaches though, not just SLP. Unless you can demonstrate a specific risk. Dont give me that 60 deaths in 50 years BS. 

Such a shame in so many respects.


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

Here is the actual order: http://www.saltwater-recon.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/San-Luis-Pass-Order-with-Map.pdf?x75487

Lots of deception going on here, including the official San Luis Pass Park page that says, *It is a Class C TPWD misdemeanor offense, with up to $500 fine, for swimming, wading or otherwise entering the water in the restricted waters area of San Luis Pass*

It is _*not*_ illegal to swim or wade fish in the water. It is illegal to _*enter the water*_ from the beach in the designated area. Read the order. Of course, that's not how they'll try to enforce it.

When this goes live, a bunch of us should go down, enter the water outside the designated area, and wade back into it.


----------



## Vulash (Jun 26, 2013)

HookInFinger said:


> Here is the actual order: http://www.saltwater-recon.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/San-Luis-Pass-Order-with-Map.pdf?x75487
> 
> Lots of deception going on here, including the official San Luis Pass Park page that says, *It is a Class C TPWD misdemeanor offense, with up to $500 fine, for swimming, wading or otherwise entering the water in the restricted waters area of San Luis Pass*
> 
> ...


Which means they really can't enforce it unless they see you enter the water - or they'll waste money trying and take money from people that don't know they could have fought it.

My perception based on the last 3 years of reading posts here was that the death rate was much higher than one per year. It sounds like that isn't accurate though.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

â€œSigns have been posted warning people of the dangers and they have continued to be ignored. Now we have been put in a position that a ban is needed to keep people from entering the water from the beach,â€ County Judge Matt Sebesta said. â€œIf lives are saved by implementing this ban, then we have made the right decision.â€

Might as well make it the entire coast with that line of thinking.


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

MEGABITE said:


> â€œSigns have been posted warning people of the dangers and they have continued to be ignored. Now we have been put in a position that a ban is needed to keep people from entering the water from the beach,â€ County Judge Matt Sebesta said. â€œIf lives are saved by implementing this ban, then we have made the right decision.â€
> 
> Might as well make it the entire coast with that line of thinking.


Local news last night showed new sign. Mentioned $500 fine.
Maybe the cops will swim out and drag the violators in to collect $.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ Reminds me of a story my Dad told me where he was fishing the third bar and a game warden showed up and was waving him in to check his license (he had one of course). My Dad waved him out instead. He got frustrated and left. haha


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

*SLP*

I was putting a little thought to this last as many moons ago I saved a man's life at SLP. It was a strange day indeed. I was wading the second flat off the first gut and slamming the trout. Next thing I know is v-bottom from west bay heading towards the flat off course about 200 yards to my north. I said to myself those idiots are getting ready to hit the bar and then of course they did and kept trying to go until they could not go anymore. Of course my fishing had been shut down by then. I wade over and it was 2 young guys 18-20 in daddy's boat. I told them that we had to turn the boat around and I would help them push into water where they could get on plane. Once ready to jump, they asked my how to get to the bridge. They took me to my boat and I showed them the way. Funny thing is that I was an SLP rat in my younger days with a 16' aluminum boat. I never took it offshore. But for some reason that day I starred out there and said what they heck. I took it offshore about 3 miles (slick calm) and just enjoyed the natural beauty of the water. Upon returning to the bridge and heading back to KOA about 50 yards from the bridge about 100 yards of the beach near KOA I see a live bait bucket floating. So, I'm thinking free bucket right? About 20 yards out a head pops up near the bait bucket and I'm thinking holy ****. By myself a guy in the water and my phone not close to me, the only thing I could do was to grab on to this guy and hang on for dear life trying to get him on the boat. Well, I could only muster enough strength to get his head and chest over the side of the boat. I immediately started pounding on his back as he was unconscious. About 2 minutes later with me still pounding he starts coughing up white stuff. About the same time another boat saw what was going on and came over. One guy jumped on my boat the other guy called 911. The guy that jumped on my boat was an paramedic. We began CPR and by the time we got to the boat ramp an ambulance was waiting. I don't know how they got their so quick. Must have been returning from a call on the Blue Water HWY or 3001. Off the guy went barely breathing. I happened to be on vacation down there and was out for an early morning wade. Next day I called UTMB and asked for ICU. Nurse would not tell me anything until I told her what happened and what I encountered. She said the only thing I can tell you is that he is alive. I left my name and number and never heard any back. So, in my next post I will share some possible solutions.


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

MEGABITE said:


> ^ Reminds me of a story my Dad told me where he was fishing the third bar and a game warden showed up and was waving him in to check his license (he had one of course). My Dad waved him out instead. He got frustrated and left. haha


HarDeeeHarDDDEEEEHAR....Ha!
Way to go Dad!


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Wade fishing is great at night...just saying. :smile:


That's when I always went (not as hot) always did well.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

*SLP*

Instead of the City of Galveston and Galveston County imposing there restrictions should they have done an in depth study?

1. How many people have drowned at SLP in the last 10 years?
2. What was their purpose of being there? Fishing or enjoying the beach?
3. Did the drowning or drownings involve a fisherman or family enjoying the beach?
4. What was the person or persons ability to swim or have knowledge of how to get out of currents?
5. Where exactly was the person last known to be? Is there a common theme in location?
(My best guess is on the flat near KOA where the deep drop is on the west side and south of the bridge on the east side)
6. What was the ethnicity percentage of drownings? 
7. What was the exact weather forecast at that time?
8. What were the predicted tidal movements at the time?
(Is there a common theme as to whether and outgoing or incoming tide was accountable for more of the drownings?
9. How much money was spent by state and local entities performing search and rescue?
10. How many people have reported being swept out wearing life vest? (Doubt none but I know there are some)
11. What is the primary season of drownings at SLP? (Memorial Day to Labor Day is my best guess)

The questions could go on and on. Point is, San Luis Pass is a vital pass to our lower west bay and surrounding bay ecosystems. Fishermen and beach goers have enjoyed this natural pass for decades. How much revenue has been provided by these visitors buying beach supplies, bait, toll road expenses and overall contributions to the local economy?

My experience is the COG and GC could really care less about this kind of stuff but will react in a knee jerk decision.

I will say that Peter Davis Captain of the Beach Patrol is one of the most caring and finest individuals I have known. How much input did they allow Peter to have?

Possible solutions.

1. Life Guards Memorial Day to Labor Day. Position one on the flat between KOA and the Bridge on the west side of the pass and the other one South of the Bridge about 150 yards before the cut around to the gulf on the east side of the pass. 
2. Give them emergency speakers and horns for advisories.
3. Equip each guard with a jet ski and tow sled.
4. If one guard see trouble second guard is automatically assisting.
4. Have the warning flag system down there. Green, yellow, and Red. Rip Current flag as well.
5. Incorporate warning systems and flag systems into signage in English, Spanish and Chinese.
6. Incorporate what to do if your caught in a rip current into the signage.
7. Bring back the Pier that was located on the west side just south of the tollway.

I'm sure many other solutions could be offered up. The cost alone for the time spent on search and rescue would more than pay for items 1-6.

In a perfect world our local governments would do a little forward and critical thinking. Unfortunately, in this case it seems an off the cuff decision. I would also be curious as to see if the GLO was consulted about this as their has been past discussions as to how far does the beach extends around into the pass with both sides having mean high tide lines and vegetation lines. All have a right to access this sand and said waters. Just a few thoughts!


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

SLP is the saltwater drowning leader in texas, Lake Belton is the freshwater drowning leader in texas. Signs & Laws won't fix stupid, I can remember my dad driving down surfside beach with my older brother and I to SLP before the Vacek bridge was built and he would fish the pass & cold pass and he would not let us in the water period. As we grew up we fished the pass, But we were careful about staying away from the dropoffs thats where the super danger is because of underwater sandslides or gravity shifts whatever you want to call it. It will suck you down with it. Even a PFD won't save from that if you are buried in that sand. Years later my older brother was fishing the pass in his boat and he saw something in the water and checked it out and it was a dead girl floating in the water he picked her up and tried CPR but it was too late. He already saw the commotion at the shore and dropped her off to the authorities. He said it ruined his trip and he didn't fish for the rest of the year.
It's nothing to joke about !


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

So I asked the county about the deceptive marketing of the order and how they intend to enforce it. This is the response:

State law allows the County to restrict areas of public waters it deems necessary for the public safety. Currently, the County regulation for the San Luis Pass prevents a person from entering the water from the Beach for any purpose and specifically includes bathing, wade fishing, and swimming in the defined restricted area. The individuals that have drowned at the Pass entered the water from the Beach. If individuals are found in the water of the restricted areas, it will be law enforcements decision on the issuance of a citation based upon determination as to how the individual entered the water.

As far as the notice on the Parks website, the Parks is going to clarify the statement that it applies to entering from the Beach. The new order does say that it is illegal to enter the water from the beach but also includes â€œfor any activity, including bathing, wade fishing, and/or swimming.â€ If any person enters the water from the beach and is found in the water at all, including swimming or wade fishing, they will be subject to a Class C misdemeanor fine. 

I would certainly hope that no individual will try to find loop holes to go out into the water in a boat and then swim or wade fish. The water is so very dangerous. In the event individuals begin entering the dangerous area by boat and decide to swim or wade fish, the state law allows the Court to  restrict the area further. 

The statement from the Parks Department is for informational purposes and trying to help put everyone on notice as to the new regulations in the San Luis Pass area. If an individual is confused or unclear as to what is exactly meant by the statement, the Parks Department has attached the actual regulations for each viewer to read.

Regards,

Mary Cheline Shine
Assistant Chief â€" Civil Division
Assistant District Attorney 
Brazoria County Criminal District Attorneyâ€™s Office

Of course "the state law allows the Court to restrict the area further" is BS. If they could have outlawed wade fishing and swimming in the water they would have done so instead of the "entering from the beach" nonsense.


----------



## jarussell1795 (Aug 8, 2017)

Can you fish on the Galveston side?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

HookInFinger said:


> So I asked the county about the deceptive marketing of the order and how they intend to enforce it. This is the response:
> 
> State law allows the County to restrict areas of public waters it deems necessary for the public safety. Currently, the County regulation for the San Luis Pass prevents a person from entering the water from the Beach for any purpose and specifically includes bathing, wade fishing, and swimming in the defined restricted area. The individuals that have drowned at the Pass entered the water from the Beach. If individuals are found in the water of the restricted areas, it will be law enforcements decision on the issuance of a citation based upon determination as to how the individual entered the water.
> 
> ...


We all should be very grateful.

They saved us from ourselves.

Local gov has always been and will always be a joke. Everywhere.


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

jarussell1795 said:


> Can you fish on the Galveston side?


Good question. I searched Galveston ordinances and only came up with this:
Sec. 8-10. - Swimming.
It shall be unlawful for any person to swim in the waters adjacent to the following beach areas of the city anytime:

(1)In the Galveston Ship Channel at the sand bar adjacent to the South Jetties.
(2)San Luis Pass, in that area between signs duly posted and advising that swimming is so prohibited.
...

If this is all there is, it looks like they just banned swimming. Fishing should be OK. Just don't swim out to the 3rd bar. :bounce:


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

HookInFinger said:


> Good question. I searched Galveston ordinances and only came up with this:
> Sec. 8-10. - Swimming.
> It shall be unlawful for any person to swim in the waters adjacent to the following beach areas of the city anytime:
> 
> ...


We fished in the surf last Saturday on the Galveston side. We were just inside where the signs ended. Had been there most of the day. Surf/beach patrol came by about 3 and was making everyone get out. We were only about hip deep. Said it was a rip current issue. So we got out & that was it. We were not planning on being there much longer anyway.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I haven't read all the thread, but my question would be: can you launch a kayak from the described beach?


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

ChuChu said:


> I haven't read all the thread, but my question would be: can you launch a kayak from the described beach?


I can tell you from my trip to SLP that there were kayaks in the pass today. In fact, there was a kayak trying to beach as we drove to the edge of the pass today. There were no swimmers to speak of during my visit but we were late in the day.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

They are going to have to close the Mojave Desert now.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/08/14/fewer-than-3-hours-into-their-hike-trouble.html


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Stuart said:


> They are going to have to close the Mojave Desert now.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/08/14/fewer-than-3-hours-into-their-hike-trouble.html


It seems there has been a lot of this lately. It's hot and dry! Take water! Or don't go!


----------



## ftdoan (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry to bring up a old post, but does anyone know if you live in front of the restricted area (treasure island) if your still allowed in the water or not?


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*???*



ftdoan said:


> Sorry to bring up a old post, but does anyone know if you live in front of the restricted area (treasure island) if your still allowed in the water or not?


it doesn't matter if you live there or not. absolutely no swimming or fishing in the restricted area. They are doing this for one reason, and only one reason, to save lives. This area is notorious for drownings, a life isn't worth a few slimy fish. Move father down the beach away from the strong tidal currents and under tows, for swimming and fishing. And don't let kids get near the area. :texasflag


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

It's on the side I don't fish. The side I do fish, Galveston side, has signs and when the beach patrol rolls through they tell people to get out of the water. As soon as they leave, everyone goes back in.

Since the original post is from 2017 and countless people have drowned out there since, I don't see it has stopped the drownings.


----------

